# MIDI drums - cubase?



## seanstephensen (May 24, 2010)

Stupid question... because I'm stupid. How do I set up MIDI Drums in Cubase?
I want to import a MIDI drum track I wrote in guitar pro and throw it into Cubase and have it play in there... what do I do? I can not figure this out


----------



## Winspear (May 24, 2010)

You can go to Import MIDI and then find the MIDI file that you exported from Guitar Pro. This should then play back properly. Delete the guitar tracks etc. if you just want drums.

If Cubase is anything like Sonar, which I use, this method will NOT import tempo, bars, time signatures etc. So instead of Importing MIDI, simply go to Cubase, Open file, and open the exported Guitar Pro.


----------



## seanstephensen (May 24, 2010)

when I go to 'open', it doesn't let me select the MIDI file. And when i just import it and delete the other tracks, and hit play, nothing plays. I don't get it.


----------



## Fran Palitos (May 26, 2010)

Did you turn on drum plug in in the vst-instrument slot?
and activate it as an out in a midi channel?
If you've done that, try to move the notes in the midi file once in cubase, maybe it doesnt sound becouse of the position of the notes in the piano roll...
If nothing works try to rewrite the midi track but in cubase!
Hope i've been helpful!

Salud!!


----------

